# Trustworthy babysitters?



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

This is a difficult one, are there any companies that provide trustworthy babysitting.

We have a 5 month old baby, and require a babysitting service maybe a couple of times a month in the evening for a few hours.

I wouldn't leave him with just anyone. What are the options, we don't have any friends here that could help?

They would need to be checked and safe.

Any ideas?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hi

Do you not have a maid that would like to earn a few more dollars in the evening?

Or your neighbours maid?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that it is illegal to 'hire' someone who is not under your visa. Everyone does it but.... There are always postings on dubizzle for maids/babysitters. Better would be to find someone who personally knows the maid. Ask around at the local gathering spot at the park or maid smoke break area, and surely someone would be interested. Then ask the boss of the person for input on the person.  My .02.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

I want to go through a proper company, so I can invoice back to my company as expenses.

Any recommendations?

Need to be reliable and trustworthy.

Thanks,


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not heard of any official baby-sitting services (there may well be some).

My daughter manages to baby-sit for a few expat families on a regular basis, so if there is an official company, keep it quiet. She'll be out of a job


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

JTT said:


> I want to go through a proper company, so I can invoice back to my company expenses


Wow! Who do you work for?? I might have to apply for a job if the company you work for pays for a babysitter!! Business or otherwise, how is a babysitter a 'company expense'? I'm not dissing it, I'm genuinely intrigued at how you manage to pass that off.....hang on, are you a politician??


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

If the company requires you to work out of your contracted hours and you would be out of pocket for that work then it is an expense which otherwise you would not incur. Perfectly correct IMHO.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> Not heard of any official baby-sitting services (there may well be some).
> 
> My daughter manages to baby-sit for a few expat families on a regular basis, so if there is an official company, keep it quiet. She'll be out of a job


i was going to ask - is there the UK equivalent of the neighbours' teenage daughter babysitter...! now i know!


----------

